# Number 13 - 60x35x35 (74L)



## salava8 (8 Aug 2016)

*


 

Dimensions: *60 x 35 x 35 cm = 74L (23,6 x 13,8 x 13,8 in = ~16 galUK)
*Filtration: *Eheim 2215 (Eheim mech, ADA Bio Rio, Sponge, Seachem MatrixCarbon)
*Lights: *2 x 24 W = 0,65 W/L (2 x Osram 6500K). 9h
*CO2: *Pressurized CO2 via glass diffuser
*Fertilisation: *Vimi All in One.
*Water:* 100% RO water
*Substrate: *ADA Amazonia
*Hardscape: *Drift Wood, Unzan stone
*Flora: *Hemianthus callitrichoides, Hydrocotyle sp japan, Anubias barteri var. nana, Vesicularia dubyana, Vesicularia montagnei, Eleocharis acicularis.
*Fauna: *Paracheirodon simulans, Paracheirodon innesi, Poecilia sphenops, Neocaridina davidi var. red
*Competition:* IAPLC 2016 (Rank 864), EAPLC 2016 (Rank 89)

Set up of this scape - Enjoy watching 



Best regards


----------



## Tim Harrison (8 Aug 2016)

Very nice scape...and video of it happening...
In my view it deserved better...well done


----------



## Martin in Holland (9 Aug 2016)

Well done


----------



## rebel (9 Aug 2016)

Thanks very much for showing how you set this up! It's great for noobs (like me) to see the process and learn a few tips!


----------



## salava8 (9 Aug 2016)

Thanks for comments .

Next movies and a few details


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Aug 2016)

Nice, your fish seem very at home, and I particularly like this image...


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (9 Aug 2016)

I watched all your videos and liked them. Want to see the story about no. 11


----------



## salava8 (9 Aug 2016)

Nice to hear that. I will present tank no. 11 in the future.


----------



## Daveslaney (11 Aug 2016)

What are the neons with no red on the body called?They look great.


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Aug 2016)

Daveslaney said:


> What are the neons with no red on the body called?They look great.


I thought it was just the camera angle, unless you're referring to the black mollies http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/poecilia-sphenops/?


----------



## salava8 (11 Aug 2016)

It's Neon simulans (Paracheirodon simulans). 

www.YouTube.com/akwapelneroslin


----------



## Daveslaney (11 Aug 2016)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Jester (11 Aug 2016)

really like this and enjoyed watching the vid.


----------



## Jester (11 Aug 2016)

Did you pour the substrate on top of the rock? I couldn't tell from the vid.


----------



## salava8 (14 Aug 2016)

Well, I didn't put the substrate on the rock. At the beginning I poured gently water on the substrate. Rocks just separate the substrate from the sand.


----------



## salava8 (8 Dec 2016)

EAPLC 2016 - Rank 89


----------

